# Time to come clean: Age Disclosure Thread



## Greg (Jan 21, 2004)

All right. All right. Every message board has one. I think it's time to start the "How old is everyone here?" thread.

I'm 30 years old, married, and have a beautiful one year old daughter.

Next?


----------



## Stephen (Jan 21, 2004)

I turned 31 a couple weeks ago, married, 3 kids

Boy, 3.5 
Girl, 2
Boy 1

And you can see all of us at http://www.dunhom.com

-T


----------



## jlangdale (Jan 21, 2004)

30 as of last September.  Daughter is turning 8 this April.


----------



## teachski (Jan 21, 2004)

God, I'm OLD

I'm 18 with 25 years experience.  :wink:


----------



## skijay (Jan 21, 2004)

31 this year.


----------



## salida (Jan 21, 2004)

Looks like I'm the youngest so far. Just 18


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm the second oldest? Can't be ... Max! Help me out here!

I'm 34 as of a few weeks ago.
:roll:


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 21, 2004)

teachski said:
			
		

> God, I'm OLD
> 
> I'm 18 with 25 years experience.  :wink:



I like teachski's math - that makes me 18 with *26 *years of experience (got you by one??)........ 8)  8)  8)

Married to a wonderful woman (and great skier) for almost 15 years, with  2 beautiful daughters.....


----------



## Max (Jan 21, 2004)

I'll bail ya out Michael...I'm 55 with the body of a 35 year old, and the mind of a.....er, well let's forget about that part!

Married for 30 years last November 2nd, I've got 2 boys, 22 (in a few weeks) and 26...the oldest also frequents this BBS from time to time.


----------



## Joshua B (Jan 21, 2004)

32, not married, no kids


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Jan 21, 2004)

37 this past January 1st.

Married. Puppy. Kitten. 

BTW....Max hikes like a 25 year old!!


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 22, 2004)

man, buncha old farts on this board :wink: 

i'm 25 in body, 20 in mind.  you're only as old as you will allow yourself to be.


----------



## teachski (Jan 22, 2004)

> rivercoil said:
> you're only as old as you will allow yourself to be.



AH, 18 with 25 years experience, like I said!


----------



## smallberries (Jan 22, 2004)

Pheww!  Max saved me from being the oldest.  49 year old punk here.
Married with a 6 year old daughter who's just learning to ski.


----------



## smitty77 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm 26, maried almost 4 years, with an 18 month old son and a cat.

As Max is my dad, I can also verify that he hikes like a 25 year old.  Always has.  Even when I was 14 and hiking all the time I never could go by him.  I had all I could do to keep up!

Smitty


----------



## Joshua B (Jan 22, 2004)

That is really cool that we have a father/son team both participating on these boards.


----------



## SilentCal (Jan 22, 2004)

33  no kids of my own but the girlfriend (37) has three.   Been together 4 years and proud owner of a lazy dog.


----------



## smitty77 (Jan 23, 2004)

Joshua B said:
			
		

> That is really cool that we have a father/son team both participating on these boards.



Once my little one reaches 13 we can go for the multigeneration thing.
 
The next step is to participate more off the boards and on the trail.  I'm going to try and get out a lot more this year.  The little one is climbing all over everything at home (found him standing on a rocking chair last night) so he should enjoy it even more this year!


----------



## Max (Jan 23, 2004)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> As Max is my dad, I can also verify that he hikes like a 25 year old.  Always has.  Even when I was 14 and hiking all the time I never could go by him.  I had all I could do to keep up!
> 
> Smitty



Well, that's not QUITE right...I do remember a trip over Wildcat Ridge trail and then up into the Great Gulf where I had trouble keeping up the second day.  Must have been those rocks he put in my pack overnight...


----------



## peteko (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks like i'm just a young'un at 19


----------



## smitty77 (Jan 26, 2004)

[quote="Max]Well, that's not QUITE right...I do remember a trip over Wildcat Ridge trail and then up into the Great Gulf where I had trouble keeping up the second day.  Must have been those rocks he put in my pack overnight...  [/quote]

No rocks, just running lean.  I probably should have been carrying more, but that pack wasn't big enough.  Why do you think I waited so long to ditch that small internal pack for a larger one?  (Which btw I still need to christen, maybe this year  :-?  )

Smitty


----------



## skican (Jan 26, 2004)

Looks like I am at a "happy medium", I am 42 (til next month), I am married to a 31 year OLD guy (I have more pep and more ski runs than he does), I have 3 grown children, 1 dog, and 5 cats. WE ski Cannon! And the Loaf! :beer:


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi there, skican! Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Jan 26, 2004)

Looks like I am one of the olders too.  I am 47, married for almost 11 years to a wonderful man 4 years younger than me.  I am the diehard skier in the family and usually ski a lot more runs than my hubby.   I have a son who is 6 and follows me down double diamond runs and into the trees at Killington and Steamboat.  I also have a daughter who is 3  that we have just started taking up the hill and ski with her on the leash.  Right now she is not making many turns but it is fun to watch her go.


----------



## ZOG (Feb 6, 2004)

47 years old,  Married with children, 16 & 13.  This year marks my 20 th. year as a ski patroller and I had 7 years experience teaching skiing before that.  I like to race and ski fast!  Usually get in 40-50 days per year.

Skied for a lot of years on 207 cm skis and loved it.  I never thought I'd ever say that my 174's were now my long skis.


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey there, ZOG. Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Terry Weber (Feb 6, 2004)

Greg said:
			
		

> All right. All right. Every message board has one. I think it's time to start the "How old is everyone here?" thread.
> 
> I'm 30 years old, married, and have a beautiful one year old daughter.
> 
> Next?


Hi, I'm Terry, 44, no kids, but very active.  Learned to snow ski 2 years ago and love it.


----------



## Schuyler (Feb 7, 2004)

40, three kids; 11, 13, & 21. My grandaughter is 11 months & she's already been to the whites a few times. I remember her first trip to Franconia Notch at 2 months, she held her head up for a long time so she could look around in amazement!    (The mountains still have that effect on me!)  

Sky


----------



## severine (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm 26, married with a dog.  My husband (same age) has been saying the whole 8.5 years we've known each other that he wanted to take me skiing, as he's been skiing since he was a kid...this was the first winter he's had a chance, and now I think he's beginning to regret it   I'm obsessed--and loving every minute of it!
It's great to find a board that's focused on the Northeast!


----------



## Max (Feb 8, 2004)

Wow, welcome to all the new folks on the board! Good to see some more logging in.  Keep posting reports on ski and hiking trips, it makes for good reading when I'm not out in the woods.

And I agree about the comment with the shorter skis...I used to ski on 207's also and am amazed at what passes for a "long" ski today!


----------



## Joshua (Feb 9, 2004)

24, single, horrible at relationships, but great on skis!


----------



## aschir01 (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm 24 and a newcomer to the board. I came over from Epicski after a discussion there about other message boards. I might be moving to Westchester County soon if I get a job there and so wanted to scope out the skiing scene there and further north in NE. Hopefully I'll be able to contribute more soon...


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2004)

Welcome aschir01! Glad to have you here as well!


----------



## jimme (Feb 11, 2004)

46 going on 14! In my mind anyway, my body too often tells me otherwise. Met my wife during my 'dry ' (skiing) years and she does not ski. (I tell her it's a good thing 'cause today she'd have too. :wink: ) I'm the most athletic person in the family right now. Although I will never give up trying to get everyone involved. We have two girls, 7 and 10. They seem to be taking to snowboarding. Had their fisrt lesson last week.

Jimme


----------



## 57stevey (Feb 11, 2004)

Hi all, I was Steve1321 on the other boards... anyway I am 46, married and have one daughter age 10. Wife and daughter both took up skiing over the last few years, woohoo!

2/12 - hey cool, now I'm Steve1321 here too! Thanks Greg


----------



## bur5465 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Age*

I am 24, married, with dog.
I am an eternal UNH graduate student.


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome, bur5465!


----------



## twigeater (Feb 13, 2004)

44, have soon to be 25 year old child, and two beautiful grandkids ages 3 and 5.  Both grandkids went on their first camping trip at 18 months (they LOVE it) and my grandgirl (at age 4.5) went on her first backpacking trip last summer.


----------



## oldhippie (Feb 15, 2004)

*Another old guy*

I'm Steve.. 54, but 23 on the inside.  I have been skiing since about 1960.. coulda' been before that.  My first skis didn't have metal edges and the Beatles weren't on Ed Sullivan yet.

I learned to ski at Burbank Hospital Hill in Fitchburg where the skiing was free.  It was rope tow and the city ran it.  I progressed to Mt. Wachusett when there was nothing more than a hot-dog trailer, where the lodge now sits.  There were two T-bars but neither one of then ran a full day without breaking down.  No snow making and no place to warm up.  I'd bring a sandwich in my jacket and get a cup of cocoa at lunch.  I'd climb the mountain till the lifts started up cause my Dad would drop me off before work and he worked at 9:00 in fitchburg..and then I'd climb till he picked me up about 6:00. No night skiing at the time.  Great days..

I live in ashby Ma. I love to ski but don't have the knees for the bumps anymore and the "burn" comes pretty quickly to my upper leg muscles in the front.  In the off season my main hobby is motorcycles.  ..going to concerts in and around New England and photography.  

This is a great forum and I've enjoyed the folks here over the past couple months.

Steve


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Feb 16, 2004)

Ummm my wife says I'm 12 from the neck up,
I tell the girls that I'm 17 from the waist down,
The rest is 49 years young! :wink: 
Ski fast, take chances!


----------



## oldhippie (Feb 16, 2004)

*Welcome!*

SJR You have been a fun addition to the group and are very knowledgeable about skiing.  Welcome!! Glad you're here.


----------



## skiguide (Feb 16, 2004)

26, single; mommy to 1 whiny, semi fat rottweiler 

next topic: what's everyone's job/career? 
me: 
internet marketing consultant & professional ski bum


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 17, 2004)

Job / career? I started out as a structural engineer, designing bridges and also teaching at the college level. Then I got sick of wearing ties and ever since have been writing software.

I've found there to be a scarily large contingent of software/computer professionals who all escape to the mountains on the weekends to ski or hike. In a group trip of 8 last year we were the majority presence.


----------



## Little Bear (Feb 17, 2004)

Okay, I'll 'fess up.  I'm another one of those 25 year olds with 26 years of experience.     But I really feel more like 35 and some people might say I act more like I'm 8.   :wink:  Yeah, 35, that's a good age.  Gonna be hard to stay there though, since I have two kids - one who just turned 27 and the other who will be 22 and graduating from college this May......   hmmmmm...... Free at last, free at last!!!!!


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Feb 17, 2004)

66 by the calendar, and right now I feel it since my back restricted my hiking to a few "living room to bathroom" trips for eleven weeks. Slooooowly regaining some fitness, hope to be back to doing real trips this summer.


----------



## mrw (Feb 19, 2004)

hit the big 50 this year.


----------



## lilybean (Feb 23, 2004)

I am 28 with a husband, Jay, two great cats (lily the bean and sammy the brat), and a german shephard whippet mix Harley the fastest dog east of the mississippi!!!


----------



## Greg (Aug 9, 2004)

Just thought it might be fun to bump this thread for all the newcomers as of late...

^Bump^


----------



## hammer (Aug 9, 2004)

I just hit the big 4-0 about a month ago.  Me and my wife have two kids; my son is 11 and my daughter is 7.  My son and I just took up alpine skiing this past season after trying X-C skiing a few times the year before; my wife and daughter came along for most of the trips but they are not into it too much yet.  Maybe this year...


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Aug 9, 2004)

I'll be 41 September 11th.  Still single unfortunately, but it has it's moments.  Like when you married farts are whining about, my wife won't let me do that or my wife wants me to do this. :lol:   I can do whatever I please, and lately that would be...hike, hike, hike.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm still an Excitable Boy at 44 with a 20-year old son in the Air Force stationed in Anchorage Alaska, where according to him, he now hikes & ski's "Real Mountains..."


----------



## pedxing (Aug 14, 2004)

Didn't notice this before.  I'm 47, married - two sons, two stepsons.


----------



## Terry (Aug 15, 2004)

*age disclosure*

I'll be 44 in October, been married for 20 years. I have 2 kids, son 19, daughter 17. All are skiers.


----------



## dirt_girl (Aug 18, 2004)

I am forty-fine and tarp as a shack!!  
I am very happily single.  :beer: 

My son is twenty-two and climbing his first 4000 footer (Zealand) on 9/11.


----------



## jwind (Aug 18, 2004)

23 here...single with one black lab/german shepard


----------



## Tesno (Aug 19, 2004)

I am new to the boards here. 47 years old. Married with 3 sons


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 19, 2004)

Welcome Tesno! 

Feel free to reply often about anything. 

This board is way more gentle than most are!


----------



## cantdog (Jun 14, 2005)

35 and very proud of having *no* children.


----------



## billski (Jun 30, 2005)

*49ers Club*

49-er's Club here.

Married with kids.  Between us five, there is seventy-nine years of schussing.

What I coulda done with all that $....
Nah, dumb idea.

Hmm, since I can't take my boards with me, I hope there's a demo shop in heaven.

Be courteous on the trails.. there's no snow in H*LL!
 :roll:


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 30, 2005)

What kind of place is Heaven if there's no skiing?


----------



## billski (Jun 30, 2005)

*no,no, no, you missed it!!!!*



			
				ctenidae said:
			
		

> What kind of place is Heaven if there's no skiing?



no,no, no, you missed it!!!!

Heaven is skiing.
and
Skiing is Heaven.

Don't forget your 10th grade synonyms!


----------



## tirolerpeter (Jul 3, 2005)

*Coming clean about age*

I passed 59 at the end of May.  After some serious surgical adventures over the prior four years, I got serious about conditioning (not that I was particularily out of shape before that) .  I now ski at a level that I really never have before despite having first skied in Austria at age three.  I bought (and actually use) a "Skier's Edge" machine last October and now can ski from lift opening to last chair without a burn.  I am skiing more bumps then ever before, and even dropped my ski length down to 164's to facilitate that.  Of course, being retired has given me all those wonderful mid-week days where I can "own" the trails and lifts.  Not standing in line on successive runs definitely allows you to improve both stamina and technique.  I can't wait for the 05-06 season to begin!  I am selling my house on LI next spring, and moving to the Salt Lake UT region so that I can have a (nearly) 10 month season until Mother Nature calls me home!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 3, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> What kind of place is Heaven if there's no skiing?



That made me think of a bumper sticker I saw, "When hell freezes over, I'll ski it" . Thought that was a good one. Anyways, 48 here, married, no kids.


----------



## zowi420 (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm 35, single, and have never cried uncle


----------



## billski (Jul 11, 2005)

*yes*



			
				andyzee said:
			
		

> ctenidae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell did freeze last year - the Red Sox won the Championship.  :beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 11, 2005)

Red sox winning is just a hard frost. When the Cubs win, that's when the ski resorts open.

On a sadder note, I turn 32 this week.
No need for gifts, but I would like some Volkl 724's, somwhere in the 161 cm range, if anyone's going shopping.


----------



## blacknblue (Jul 11, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Red sox winning is just a hard frost. When the Cubs win, that's when the ski resorts open.
> 
> On a sadder note, I turn 32 this week.
> No need for gifts, but I would like some Volkl 724's, somwhere in the 161 cm range, if anyone's going shopping.


I've got 170s.  I'll let you borrow them if you come ski in Colorado.   :wink:


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 11, 2005)

That sounds like a bargain to me. Please don't make me ski in Colorado!


----------



## bigbog (Jul 11, 2005)

*.....*

51 this year.
Nice move tirolpeter....totally agree with you on the seriousness of conditioning.  This coming season it's new boots and new legs at the onset!  8)  Kudos on the move to the West.  8)


----------



## kickstand (Jul 12, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Red sox winning is just a hard frost. When the Cubs win, that's when the ski resorts open.
> 
> On a sadder note, I turn 32 this week.
> No need for gifts, but I would like some Volkl 724's, somwhere in the 161 cm range, if anyone's going shopping.



the White Sox have an even longer drought.  They've thrown as many World Series's in the past 87 years as the Red Sox have won!

just hit 32 a few weeks ago.  Welcome to the club.


----------



## billski (Jul 12, 2005)

*mebee...*



			
				ctenidae said:
			
		

> Red sox winning is just a hard frost. When the Cubs win, that's when the ski resorts open.
> 
> On a sadder note, I turn 32 this week.
> No need for gifts, but I would like some Volkl 724's, somwhere in the 161 cm range, if anyone's going shopping.



Maybe just maybe, heaven will have a full complement of 724's and Superspeeds  :beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 12, 2005)

By the time they let me into Heaven, they better have some anti-gravity skis ready. And teleporters instead of chairlifts.


----------



## billski (Jul 12, 2005)

*teleporters*



			
				ctenidae said:
			
		

> By the time they let me into Heaven, they better have some anti-gravity skis ready. And teleporters instead of chairlifts.



Now THAT'S the future!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 9, 2014)

Bump. 

Will be 29 right after most of the resorts open up.


----------



## hammer (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow, the bump is over 9 years old!

Posted to this before and I'm now at least 9 years older...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 9, 2014)

hammer said:


> Wow, the bump is over 9 years old!



lol yea I was actually searching for something completely unrelated and came across this gem


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 9, 2014)

3 years to 40.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 9, 2014)

I'll always be 12.  So my wife says.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 9, 2014)

The other day my co-worker said "It's the 39th anniversary of my 21st birthday."

I like the way he worded that, I'll have to keep that in my pocket to use down the line.


----------



## buellski (Sep 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I'll always be 12.  So my wife says.



Ha! My wife just said to me today, "You do realize you're an adult."


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow, blast from the past.  Most of the people that posted originally aren't here anymore.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 9, 2014)

I've been 12 for 43 years!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 9, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Wow, blast from the past.  Most of the people that posted originally aren't here anymore.



Who scared them away?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Who scared them away?



Me, probably.

I think 2 or 3 have passed on though, so don't blame me for their lack of recent activity...


----------



## snoseek (Sep 9, 2014)

41 and still taking that year off after college....


----------



## Geoff (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm 111000


----------



## Skimaine (Sep 10, 2014)

I was referred to as a "Young Boomer" the other day. I like the notion of being young.  Good enough.


----------



## Tin (Sep 10, 2014)

24. My chiropractor says I have the body of an old man from all the hockey and skiing injuries though.


----------



## Tin (Sep 10, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I'll always be 12.  So my wife says.



Your knees could be fossils.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 10, 2014)

71 yrs young , age is a friggin number , attitude is everything . Hell i still don't know what in hell i want to do IF i ever grow up !!

i know people half my age who are attitudinally geriatric  and ready for the rocking chair 

Just rage on and forget the damn numbers game  hahahaha , get busy , git off yer azzes and LIVE life to the max.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 10, 2014)

There was a lady at a basin either last year or the year before who was 100 Years old, and still skiing!!!

Badass!!


----------



## Abubob (Sep 10, 2014)

Geoff said:


> I'm 111000



Binary. Cool.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## darent (Sep 11, 2014)

65 years , just signed up for medicare. have 3 grand kids  and a dog  and a great ski partner, janski


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 12, 2014)

Zoiks, a look back at 32 year-old me... 

For all us old-timers (AZ age, anyway), what's happened in the ensuing years? For me:
Bought and sold a condo in Boston, moved 6 times, and bought a house in Stamford.
2 dogs gone
2 kids born
Lost a parent and the last grandparent
2 boats
5 cars
3 jobs
2 degrees
30 pounds, and 4 inches in the waistline...

Been a busy 9 years.


----------



## mriceyman (Sep 12, 2014)

29.. Just had a kid in april so i def feel older. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Sep 12, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> Zoiks, a look back at 32 year-old me...
> 
> For all us old-timers (AZ age, anyway), what's happened in the ensuing years? For me:
> Bought and sold a condo in Boston, moved 6 times, and bought a house in Stamford.
> ...



4 cars
3 jobs
2 kids off to college
lost both of my parents
got a cat
moved from a big condo to a house on 5 acres
changed my name to "Farmer Jim"


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 12, 2014)

8 years older
Not in nearly as good shape as when I was in the service (but slowly getting back there)
35 more months in the Middle East
Some college
Moved to Colorado and bought a house 
Have a dog and a cat
1 motorcycle
2 cars
3 more pairs of ski's
4 jobs
Learned to tele ski (albeit still an intermediate)


----------



## HD333 (Sep 12, 2014)

41 going on 14


----------



## dlague (Sep 12, 2014)

Geoff said:


> I'm 111000



Ok then I am 110101


.......


----------



## Puck it (Sep 12, 2014)

dlague said:


> Ok then I am 110101
> 
> 
> .......


110100


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 12, 2014)

OK, what the crap is with all this binary? What's wrong with normal BASE 10?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm 0x25


----------



## Puck it (Sep 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> OK, what the crap is with all this binary? What's wrong with normal BASE 10?


Okay 34 in hex!!!!!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> What's wrong with normal BASE 10?



I knew someone was gonna be a smartass:flame: 

Figured hex would be used next, and not octal


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I knew someone was gonna be a smartass:flame:



But, did you know there was going to be 2 smartasses?

Base 16 is just better


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 12, 2014)

bvibert said:


> But, did you know there was going to be 2 smartasses?



No, I counted on just 1, or to convert to binary for you, 1



There are 10 kinds of people in this world, those that understand binary, and those that don't.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> No, I counted on just 1, or to convert to binary for you, 1
> 
> 
> 
> There are 10 kinds of people in this world, those that understand binary, and those that don't.


 All right 2A in base 21.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 13, 2014)

...


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 14, 2014)

20 anniversary of my 21 birthday, 2 kids 8B/6G both starting they're 3rd season on skis, my 4th after a 15 year hiatus. Had skied a little in HS and after but met the wife (18 years of wedding bliss this past June) who didn't and still doesn't ski so it got away from me. Seriously bit by the snow bug once I started again though.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Oct 4, 2014)

I've said that I'm College age etc... I'll come clean. I'm 17, and I may be the youngest member of the board!


The Internet is a place where you can be anyone and I thought it would be fun to pretend that I was older than I actually am. It was a fun ride, but in all honesty, who cares! We're all skiers to our core, no matter what our age!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 4, 2014)

39..........certainly don't feel it.


----------



## billski (Oct 5, 2014)

buellski said:


> Ha! My wife just said to me today, "You do realize you're an adult."



"Growing old is mandatory.  Growing up is optional."  - W. Miller


----------



## Terry (Oct 5, 2014)

I'll be 54 on tuesday.


----------



## jimk (Oct 5, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> I've said that I'm College age etc... I'll come clean. I'm 17, and I may be the youngest member of the board!
> 
> 
> The Internet is a place where you can be anyone and I thought it would be fun to pretend that I was older than I actually am. It was a fun ride, but in all honesty, who cares! We're all skiers to our core, no matter what our age!



SPOKEN LIKE A WISE OLDTIMER:grin:



Terry said:


> I'll be 54 on tuesday.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YOUNGSTER:grin:


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 8, 2014)

34

Been posting on ski forums since 2002 when I was 22. I've wasted my life.


----------

